# My Cichlids like to eat pumpkin...



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I was carving pumpkins today and when i finished i looked at some of those orange stringy guts and though, my africans might like that, so i fed them some strings and they seemed to love it, ive tried to feed them many different types of veggies ive read about online before that they rejected , but they seemed to love the pumpkin. Could it be better for them than my spectrum pellets and algae flakes? I would give them pumpkin every day, but it cant be bad for them. What do you think?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm sure its not a balanced diet, but it should be good for color, esp. reds. As long as you feed a good basic food, you can supplement with whatever you like. I've never heard of problems form pumpkin, but I've never tried it either.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

pumpkin and sweet potatoes are great to add to the diet of many species of plecos as well..


----------

